# Article: Ideas for living on a low income



## randomwally (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I was inspired by some recent posts here and on other forums about the cost of living in Australia so I wrote an article about it!

Budgeting Tips for Students: Studying and Living on a Low Income

It approaches the issue from more of a student's perspective (because that is the focus of the site I was writing for), but I think most of it is relevant for anyone living on a tight budget. Would love to hear your thoughts/ideas/issues about the article. Have I got it right? Do you have any cool tips/tricks you can share?

Thanks


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

randomwally said:


> Hi everyone,
> I was inspired by some recent posts here and on other forums about the cost of living in Australia so I wrote an article about it!
> Budgeting Tips for Students: Studying and Living on a Low Income
> It approaches the issue from more of a student's perspective (because that is the focus of the site I was writing for), but I think most of it is relevant for anyone living on a tight budget. Would love to hear your thoughts/ideas/issues about the article. Have I got it right? Do you have any cool tips/tricks you can share?
> Thanks


I think you have just about nailed it......

The only thing I can add is simple....

"Live within your means" (e.g. do not spend more than you earn)


----------

